# Portable stove, but runs on natural gas ???



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Guys, I need something like this but could be used on natural gas.
any ideas

http://www.amazon.ca/Bayou-Classic-...id=1389796031&sr=8-44&keywords=portable+Stove

http://www.amazon.ca/Iwatani-000BTU...id=1389796384&sr=8-47&keywords=portable+Stove

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Something like this perhaps...

http://stores.hurricaneproducts.net/-strse-68/A1-dsh-63-dsh-5111-NAT--|/Detail.bok


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

greg said:


> Something like this perhaps...
> 
> http://stores.hurricaneproducts.net/-strse-68/A1-dsh-63-dsh-5111-NAT--|/Detail.bok


Thank you very much.

Guys, please more options, since this one is difficult to get in Canada

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

